# fan sensors for Asus 1215B (lm_sensors)

## emc

Hi,

I try setup fancontrol (via lm_sensors) for my Asus EeePC 1215B. 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_Speed_Control

Anybody knows what modules do I need. I Just use k10temp.

```
# sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +78.0°C  (crit = +95.0°C)

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +78.9°C  (high = +70.0°C)

radeon-pci-0008

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +79.0°C  
```

No fan is listed.

```
# lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 84e3

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 84e3

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Port

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Port

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 4390

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 841c

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:15.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

        Kernel driver in use: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: AzureWave Device 2047

        Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8468

        Kernel driver in use: atl1c

07:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8488

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
```

```
# pwmconfig 

# pwmconfig revision 5857 (2010-08-22)

This program will search your sensors for pulse width modulation (pwm)

controls, and test each one to see if it controls a fan on

your motherboard. Note that many motherboards do not have pwm

circuitry installed, even if your sensor chip supports pwm.

We will attempt to briefly stop each fan using the pwm controls.

The program will attempt to restore each fan to full speed

after testing. However, it is ** very important ** that you

physically verify that the fans have been to full speed

after the program has completed.

/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
```

----------

## emc

EDIT:

Do I need some driver/module before decect or sensor will be detected even if no driver is loaded?

```
gopher emc # sensors-detect 

# sensors-detect revision 5984 (2011-07-10 21:22:53 +0200)

# DMI data unavailable, please consider installing dmidecode 2.7

# or later for better results.

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): yes

Module cpuid loaded successfully.

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   Success!

    (driver `k10temp')

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): yes

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no): yes

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no): yes

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): yes

Using driver `i2c-piix4' for device 0000:00:14.0: ATI Technologies Inc SB600/SB700/SB800 SMBus

Module i2c-dev loaded successfully.

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x90 (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x91 (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x92 (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x93 (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x94 (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x95 (i2c-5)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x96 (i2c-6)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x97 (i2c-7)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `k10temp' (autoloaded):

  * Chip `AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors' (confidence: 9)

No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.

Unloading i2c-dev... OK

Unloading cpuid... OK
```

----------

## emc

bump...

----------

## BillWho

emc,

Did you enable all of the Asus drivers listed here http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices  :Question: 

If I remember correctly, I had to install app-laptop/i8kutils to get a readout, but that's Dell specific.

I read through some of the hwmon documentation and what it seemed to boil down to is enabling every driver as a module and hope sensors-detect can find it.

----------

## emc

no luck I enabled all sensor as modules in kernel pf-3.7.3. It looks like AMD APU stuff isn't suporrted. That's pity, fan is spinning full speed in majority of time... :Sad: 

```
gopher emc # sensors-detect 

# sensors-detect revision 5984 (2011-07-10 21:22:53 +0200)

# DMI data unavailable, please consider installing dmidecode 2.7

# or later for better results.

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): yes

Module cpuid loaded successfully.

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   Success!

    (driver `k10temp')

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): yes

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no): yes

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no): yes

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): yes

Using driver `i2c-piix4' for device 0000:00:14.0: ATI Technologies Inc SB600/SB700/SB800 SMBus

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x90 (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Client found at address 0x50

Handled by driver `eeprom' (already loaded), chip type `eeprom'

    (note: this is probably NOT a sensor chip!)

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x91 (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x92 (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x93 (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x94 (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x95 (i2c-5)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x96 (i2c-6)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x97 (i2c-7)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `k10temp' (autoloaded):

  * Chip `AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors' (confidence: 9)

No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.

Unloading cpuid... OK
```

```
# sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +73.0°C  (crit = +95.0°C)

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +73.0°C  (high = +70.0°C)

                       (crit = +92.0°C, hyst = +85.0°C)

radeon-pci-0008

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +74.0°C  
```

----------

## emc

Without driver, install any tool from app-laptop is pointless, right?

----------

